# Tony MacAlpine's new band Seven The Hardway



## Miiiiiikey (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out Tony MacAlpine's new band Seven The Hardway. This is the first single from their forthcoming album due in August 2010.



Tony MacAlpine | Facebook


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, that was poor. Never been a fan of Tony really, his tone has always sucked but this reaches a new level of blandness. And what's with Kid Rock at the front? Dislike the production also, has no real punch. Disappointing, as I was hoping to finally see a band with Tony I really enjoy - I liked his playing in Planet X somewhat but the 2nd album with the likes of Garsed and Holdsworth was far more interesting.


----------



## Fionn (Jul 1, 2010)

listened to 1min and oh my god that is awful!!! someone shoot the singer!!!


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Jul 1, 2010)

is this a bad joke?


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, just looked them up. I didn't realize that was Virgil Donati on drums and Mark Boals of Yngwie fame. His work with Uli Roth is also damn good. Mark Boals is great singer, but that style of vocals do not do him any justice at all. It actually makes him sound rather generic.

The riff also sounded pretty generic until he laid into that blistering solo that completely fit the vibe of the sound and those looked like 7 string sweeps to me.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, this is so poor that no-one even mentioned the hot blonde with the 7-string... then you know it really is bad.

It's a shame, some ridiculous musicians in that band but the vocals and the horrendous songwriting kills it for me.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 1, 2010)

The only redeeming factors for this, IMO, are: hot chick with an S7, TMac's RG8 with a freaking trem, the solo, and the very end, where there's no more sound.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 1, 2010)

She may be a very good guitarist, but why do bands feel the need to have token hot chicks in it. It always comes off to me as a gimmick.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 1, 2010)

Whoa

That was terrible


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 1, 2010)

I totally dig this band, a total departure from the neo-classical music Tony, Mark & Virg used to do with Ring of Fire. I still am at awe how Mark Boals sounds like Layne Staley and James LaBrie now. Definitely prefer him sounding like that as his RoF vocals sometimes sounded iffy.

Anything with Tony on it, I bet my nuts on, as he's a _complete musical genius_! Can't wait for August!!!


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 1, 2010)

snowblind56 said:


> She may be a very good guitarist, but why do bands feel the need to have token hot chicks in it. It always comes off to me as a gimmick.


 
Well she's got the same right as anyone else to be in a band, right?  But when you get a bunch of highly regarded progressive metal musicians in a band, who probably have 99% male fans, I can see your point. But again, if there were more women in metal bands we wouldn't have that problem. It's not like male rockers have never made an effort to look sexy onstage.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 1, 2010)

It just sounds like they all sold out. Trying to make bank off of a more mainstream sound.


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, Tony is a great guitarist and Virgil is a drum freak but that was utter shit no matter how you slice it. Bland, uninspired riffing-- doesn't sound like Tony listens to much metal these days...


----------



## Charles (Jul 1, 2010)

That was truly a disappointment. I love MacAlpine but that almost seems like a conceited effort to make some cash on his part; by trading in complex music that may go over the heads of most in favor of this sludgy, angry-dude crap, he may make a few bucks, but at least in my mind he'll alienate those who supported him in the first place.

EDIT: Alright, I'm gonna try to be fair here. On second listen, it's not THAT atrocious. The singer sounds like a guy stuck in an elevator trying to get help, but the rest isn't as rough.

EDIT: Ok. Yes it is.


----------



## AySay (Jul 1, 2010)

There's so much wrong with this that I don't even know where to start...
Planet X should be his focus IMO.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 1, 2010)

What happened to Planet X? All the members are there? Why didn't they stick to Planet? 

I thought they were working on a new album anyway?


At least the 8 string looks awesome.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 1, 2010)

I've always liked Tony but that was utter dribble....


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 1, 2010)

Disappointed, to say the very least.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2010)

I really tried to like this. I really did. 

But there you go, having all the immense talent together and yet very subpar songwriting, this was disappointing. Yes this includes the singer, because he's done great stuff outside this tripe....

The 8 string is nice.


----------



## Espaul (Jul 1, 2010)

to bring positivity: That riff at 1:53 was really cool  solo was cool too 

the vocals ruins it sadly


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 1, 2010)

I honestly love tony macalpine. He was the first guitarist of his style I ever listened to. I really thought the solo was just...I don't know...unimpressive, especially from T-Mac. His face made it seem like he wasn't enjoying it, and that he was just thinking "Man, why am I doing this again?"

On the plus side, it's good to see him and Donati playing together, and that guitar was pretty nice, even though I've grown almost numb to the Ibanez 8...

Maybe his playing an 8 will give Carvin a bump...not!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jul 1, 2010)

If music were a dessert, that would be a shit sundae with vomit topping and dead blowfly sprinkles. 

Rock on!


----------



## kmanick (Jul 1, 2010)

wow................... I'm a huge Tony Mac fan but this was just horrific. 
8 string with a trem?  Only positive thing I got out of watching this train wreck.
He should just focus on Planet X.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2010)

The music was really generic which given the lineup is REALLY a disappointment. The vocals were good when there was actual singing going on...

instead... of... talking... with... pauses... like... william... shat... ner...


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Jul 1, 2010)

That was so awful. ;_________;

I didn't even like the solo.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, that was really poor. I can't believe this is the same Tony that played what I believe to be the best solo of all time on CAB's "Bernard". His playing in CAB is so good, metal is really not his thing, espescially since everyone in that band is apparently well out of step with the current trends in metal.

Grabbing the camera, angsty vocals with pauses after every word (definitely not Mark's style), chundery nu metal riffs etc, all very 1999.


----------



## HANIAK (Jul 1, 2010)

Poor song, poor video... man this was so [email protected]#$(}º awful...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm going to forget I ever saw/heard that and continue to appreciate Tony for his excellent work in CAB, Planet X and his solo albums.


----------



## Charles (Jul 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> The music was really generic which given the lineup is REALLY a disappointment. The vocals were good when there was actual singing going on...
> 
> instead... of... talking... with... pauses... like... william... shat... ner...



Yes. This was what I was trying (in my own, vaguely hap hazardous way) to articulate. The parts where the singer actually, you know, _sang_ were just fine. The angry man roaring with the awkward pauses reminds me of people who have a hard time fitting lyrics to a melody line.

Slightly embarrassing in light of the lineup, I think..


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 1, 2010)

I hate this more than anything, ever.


I still love brett garsed though.


----------



## Samer (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea that was pretty bad, aren't they about 10 years late to the Nu-Metal fad anyway?


----------



## S-O (Jul 1, 2010)

So much fail. Save for the RG8 with a trem and parts of the solo.


----------



## Defsan (Jul 1, 2010)

Why does everyone have to comment on a "hot chick" everytime they see a woman playing guitar? She's not hot, she's just playing guitar. Let her be.
On to the song: I didn't like it very much, and the singer is very annoying in fact. I agree with everyone here that says MacAlp should focus more on Planet X. More Planet X, and with 8 strings would be beastly.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 1, 2010)

The singer looks/sounds like the kind of guy who who'd be in a hard rock band "Scu-driver" or "Metal Mayham". His band would be composed of sloppy blues licks, A guy with a squire P-bass, and for some reason a really good drummer that makes you wonder why hes there.

This would be fine if the song instrumentally was good, but its not.


----------



## Samer (Jul 1, 2010)

Defsan said:


> Why does everyone have to comment on a "hot chick" everytime they see a woman playing guitar? She's not hot, she's just playing guitar. Let her be.



Because its different, it would be like a guy competing in a knitting contest. 

How many girls listen to prog metal compared to guys, maybe the ratio is 10:1, its just different so people notice it.


----------



## Lon (Jul 1, 2010)

i liked the 2 seconds of sweeping because it got my mind of the godawful rest... nuff said


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 1, 2010)

Sadly I called it a month ago when they released photos of the band.



troyguitar said:


> edit: I might be wrong. Check out the rhythm guitar player:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to believe it's the same guys (minus the chick) who did this:


----------



## November5th (Jul 1, 2010)

I am in total shock!I can't believe that some of the best musicians on the planet have to resort to absolute garbage like this.I can go on but it will just put me in a shitty mood all day.It shows your the sad state of music when great players like this have to try and make a buck.I am done.Uggghhhhh.Peace.


Dean


----------



## Gamba (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 1, 2010)

Apparently Seven the Hard Way is a Pat Benatar album...


----------



## Kyo (Jul 1, 2010)

This band includes 3/4 of the current Planet X lineup, yet their music does absolutely nothing for me.

And it certainly doesn't help that PX are pretty much on hiatus right now, meaning that 
this is probably all we'll get to hear from this amazing rhythm section for quite a while.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont think it was that bad.. Im surprised that is Mark Boals though.. because the singing was quite bad there. The only negatives I see with this is the singing and the name of the band, which is pretty stupid.

Im sure the album will have lots of amazing TMac-age on it as usual. If this is their "radio" song (ie the one song on the album that is made to be more mainstream than the rest, for promo reasons), then im sure the rest will be fine.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2010)

On a brighter note, if someone wants to make a "Tony MacAlpine Shreds" joke video, all they have to do is upload it as is and change the title to "Tony MacAlpine Shreds."


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Another Mc Fan that is face-palming right now. Geez, this sounds awful. I wonder who mixed this. Sounds flat. It should be "Seven, the Flaccid Way."

God, I don't know what to complain about first. Uninspiring riffs, crappy drum sound (I love Virgil and his open "non-muted" sound...I can't believe they did this to the Donati that I worship), lame video, etc.

The worst offense is Mark Boals. Why's he singing an octave (or 2) lower than I'm used to hearing? What worse is that they pulled a LaBrie. "What's that", you're asking? It's when they take a normally high singer, make him sing low for the "brutalz" and then add a buttload of chorus to the recording to beef up a voice that doesn't have the brutalz in the first place. I love LaBrie and Boals, but they should stay in the stratosphere where they shine, where no mere mortals can touch them.

I don't believe in the idea of bands "selling out", but this makes me question myself. Well, atleast there's a hot chick that can play circles around me.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 1, 2010)

The only thing I can say is at least there is a new Planet X album to look forward to.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jul 1, 2010)

I gotta agree. This stuff is painful to listen to. Virgil Donati? Tony Mac? Seriously?
The singer sounds decent when he's singing but when he starts speaking/rapping it sounds forced. 
I want more Planet X!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 1, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Sadly I called it a month ago when they released photos of the band.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe it's the same guys (minus the chick) who did this:





Really Off Topic I know. But what is the best Ring of Fire album to buy? I really like this.


----------



## Adeamus (Jul 2, 2010)

You know, I'm not much for going out of my way to shit on other peoples music...

....But do they seriously have any honest friends? The production is awful, the rapping vocals literally are ten to fifteen years too late, and the riffing is sub-local band level.


Honestly, if I had that band opening for me I'd be laughing my way out the door going "Who are these rich kids and how could they be dedicated enough to buy that much equipment but suck that bad?"

Tony can obviously play me under the table, but god, this shows The Power of Songwriting.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 2, 2010)

+






= Mark Boals in this video.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not laughing.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Really Off Topic I know. But what is the best Ring of Fire album to buy? I really like this.



Hard to say, probably The Oracle or Dreamtower in my opinion. Oracle features George Bellas on guitar though, not T-Mac. Vitalij Kuprij on the keys is one of my favorite musicians in the world, I recommend everything he's played on!


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2010)

The singer 100% cheesed the fuck out of that song and video.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 2, 2010)

so my girlfriend is sitting on the couch across the room and says "why are you listening to Limp Bizkit?"


i think that says it all....


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Hard to say, probably The Oracle or Dreamtower in my opinion. Oracle features George Bellas on guitar though, not T-Mac. Vitalij Kuprij on the keys is one of my favorite musicians in the world, I recommend everything he's played on!




Yeah he is! I've seen him live with Trans Siberian Orchestra and I got to meet him. He was awesome!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice flash back to the mid 90's 

Looks like Ibanez made another 8 with a knife edge trem though


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 2, 2010)

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> I'm not laughing.



Great. Doesn't negate the fact that he looks like he copped both of their looks.

The thought that came to my mind was the attitude of Mark Boals having to look like a sterotypical "badass" to fit with the lame aggro-metal music, which off the top of my head resembled Evan Seinfield and Rob Halford. Not to mention that the vocals somewhat resemble Evan's rap-metal vocal style.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah he is! I've seen him live with Trans Siberian Orchestra and I got to meet him. He was awesome!



haha yeah I met him too after the spring TSO show here (Beethoven's Last Night ftw), he was super cool. I don't know if he did it for everyone, but he handed me his card with his cell # and everything. I should probably make a separate thread for him.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> haha yeah I met him too after the spring TSO show here (Beethoven's Last Night ftw), he was super cool. I don't know if he did it for everyone, but he handed me his card with his cell # and everything. I should probably make a separate thread for him.


Wow! Really? He just gave you his number? lol. Did you like the Beethoven tour as much as the regular tour?


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, probably because he knew that I'm a musician and he also does production and lessons. Beethoven's Last Night is possibly my favorite overall CD in the world and seeing it live with most of Savatage playing (Plate, Middleton, Caffery, Pitrelli ) was great. Jeff Scot Soto sang as Mephistopheles and someone I'd never heard of was Beethoven but the guy kicked ass. The only bad aspect of the show was that the crowd was very boring. Only a handful of people were really into it which made it kind of awkward for both us and the band.

/OT?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Yeah, probably because he knew that I'm a musician and he also does production and lessons. Beethoven's Last Night is possibly my favorite overall CD in the world and seeing it live with most of Savatage playing (Plate, Middleton, Caffery, Pitrelli ) was great. Jeff Scot Soto sang as Mephistopheles and someone I'd never heard of was Beethoven but the guy kicked ass. The only bad aspect of the show was that the crowd was very boring. Only a handful of people were really into it which made it kind of awkward for both us and the band.
> 
> /OT?


Haha sounds great!  Well I saw some videos and the band didn't seem like they moved around as much. But I saw Caffery's Gibson V and it was sick!


----------



## Kyo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dyingsea said:


> The only thing I can say is at least there is a new Planet X album to look forward to.



Right now I wouldn't be so sure about that (see Derek's recent comments on the PX message board).


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess this song is all you need to prove that hit songs are not easy to write. Here we have some of the most superior rock musicians in the world, trying to write a catchy radio-rock song, and failing horribly. Whereas a band like Nickelback can consistently do it 5 times per album at the least. Composing and musicianship = two completely different sciences.


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2010)

The whole "I'm an instrumental or guitar centric shredder and I want to make a 'modern metal band' but I get butt cramps over non-80's sounding vocals" thing is fucking played out. This is embarrassingly dated.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Randy said:


> The whole "I'm an instrumental or guitar centric shredder and I want to make a 'modern metal band' but I get butt cramps over non-80's sounding vocals" thing is fucking played out. This is embarrassingly dated.



Those vocals are not 80's sounding. Mark's normal singing is 80's and actually sounds good 

Besides this crappy talking/rapping/whatever shit, the other options are whiny nickelback/avenged7x boringness, lame Slayer/Pantera shouting, or even lamer growling. 80's style singing (which is to say, singing with both power and melody) is simply the only good vocal style for (non-death) metal.


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 2, 2010)

Adeamus said:


> You know, I'm not much for going out of my way to shit on other peoples music...
> 
> ....But do they seriously have any honest friends? The production is awful, the rapping vocals literally are ten to fifteen years too late, and the riffing is sub-local band level.
> 
> ...


I am actually legitimately surprised/startled/shocked/appalled (somewhat in that order) to find people complimenting it on Youtube and Facebook and such things... like, wtf?


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Those vocals are not 80's sounding. Mark's normal singing is 80's and actually sounds good



Allow me to reiterate... he sounds like an 80's vocalist trying to sound like a modern metal vocalist, which equals failure. I'm very familiar with 80's vocals, considering I played in a hair metal band for 8 years.  

Fat, balding guys that are stuck trying to relive their glory days failingly, readjusting by "trying" to be "modern and edgy" are a dime a dozen in the scene. Yawn. Some people can evolve to remain relevant, but most cannot. This song and his performance was weak.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

You know... I had a random bout of sympathy for picking on the guy, so I did myself the favor of reading Mark Boals' discography.... where I read that he performed on Alex Gregory's album. _FUCK THAT GUY_.


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've always wondered, why does everyone hate Alex Gregory?


----------



## Charles (Jul 3, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> I've always wondered, why does everyone hate Alex Gregory?



For the record, who IS Alex Gregory?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> For the record, who IS Alex Gregory?



Probably one of the biggest douchebags alive. Even more than Malmsteen. He is the "original creator" of the 7-string.  He used a high A, though.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56240-maestro-alex-gregory.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/14833-ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ory-demonstrating-the-seven-string-strat.html


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 3, 2010)

It looks and sounds like one of those little music videos that would be played at the end of Bill Nye the Science Guy to help further educate the audience in a real hip-hop happenin' kinda way.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56240-maestro-alex-gregory.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/14833-ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ory-demonstrating-the-seven-string-strat.html



Ahhhhh sooo bad


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> It looks and sounds like one of those little music videos that would be played at the end of Bill Nye the Science Guy to help further educate the audience in a real hip-hop happenin' kinda way.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 3, 2010)

SCIENCE RULES!


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56240-maestro-alex-gregory.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/14833-ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ory-demonstrating-the-seven-string-strat.html


LOL! I love how in both videos in last link he's trying to play various Paganini caprices but failing. And awful tone too.

Thanks Randy


----------



## conortheshreder (Jul 3, 2010)

don't worry everyone its a parody!! Its gotta be , please tell me it is oh by the power of jebus please tell me its a parody!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

Man, Tears of Sahara is such a great song.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Man, Tears of Sahara is such a great song.



 

That and "Hundreds of Thousands" are two of my favorite guitar instrumentals ever. I love that whole album period.


----------



## November5th (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish this was a parody.It is so hard to believe that is Mark Boals singing.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

November5th said:


> I wish this was a parody.It is so hard to believe that is Mark Boals singing.



Why? Because he's grown a goatee, wearing a bandanna low on his forehead, and a giant pair of sunglasses like a disguise to hide himself from how shitty that song is?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Why? Because he's grown a goatee, wearing a bandanna low on his forehead, and a giant pair of sunglasses like a disguise to hide himself from how shitty that song is?



 Damn, Randy; you're just rolling out with the punches.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not usually _that guy_ BUT... I love Virgil Donati, I LOVE T-Mac, I can at least respect Mark Boals but I was terribly let down by that song. There's no reason why these people should sound like this together, aside from being either lazy or writing something just to 'appeal' to a certain group of people and being totally off target.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Honestly, I'm not usually _that guy_ BUT... I love Virgil Donati, I LOVE T-Mac, I can at least respect Mark Boals but I was terribly let down by that song. There's no reason why these people should sound like this together, aside from being either lazy or writing something just to 'appeal' to a certain group of people and being totally off target.



Yeah, it made me sad to hear how bad this song was. I really wanted to like it, because like you, I love Donati and T-Mac, but after hearing it a few times. I just can't.


----------



## November5th (Jul 3, 2010)

[QUOTE Originally Posted by *Randy* 

 
_Why? Because he's grown a goatee, wearing a bandanna low on his forehead, and a giant pair of sunglasses like a disguise to hide himself from how shitty that song is?_
][/QUOTE]

LOL Well yes that's exactly why,although you left out the rapping part.Considering the musician's ,who I have (had) huge respect for ,this might be the biggest pile of crap I have ever heard.How about a new Planet X album?Peace.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

November5th said:


> How about a new Planet X album?Peace.



QFT.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 4, 2010)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56240-maestro-alex-gregory.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/14833-ha-alex-gregory-is-a-moron.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ory-demonstrating-the-seven-string-strat.html


 
I have to get in on that vibrator bridge action... I'd so get laid at every gig.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW I LOVED IT!!!




















His 8 string that is


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 4, 2010)

What a waste of Virgils ability.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Randy said:


> Honestly, I'm not usually _that guy_ BUT... I love Virgil Donati, I LOVE T-Mac, I can at least respect Mark Boals but I was terribly let down by that song. There's no reason why these people should sound like this together, aside from being either lazy or writing something just to 'appeal' to a certain group of people and being totally off target.



+1
But the thing is, it doesnt appeal to a certain group. Its just a terrible song (not saying i can do any better though).


----------



## ToniS (Jul 6, 2010)

Just plain awful.


----------



## CoachZ (Jul 6, 2010)

> LOL Well yes that's exactly why,although you left out the rapping part.Considering the musician's ,who I have (had) huge respect for ,this might be the biggest pile of crap I have ever heard.How about a new Planet X album?Peace.



I wish. Unfortunately, the ringleader and main songwriter for Planet X is Derek Sherinian. He's currently doing his own thing so I doubt we're gonna see a Planet X album any time soon.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 6, 2010)

Deep down inside, I hope this is like a joke song...just something to get people doing what we're doing...then...BAM!!!!!! A sick ass album.









Wishful thinking.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 7, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Deep down inside, I hope this is like a joke song...just something to get people doing what we're doing...then...BAM!!!!!! A sick ass album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here.

Why couldn't they just keep doing Ring of Fire?


----------



## nord1980 (Jul 7, 2010)

The song sounds unispiring at least.
It's like they got together just to play mainstream music but it didn't work out.
But......the solo is very cool indeed.
Also some mentioned that they don't like the tone Of Mac.
I personally found it very nice.
But tone,most of the time,is a matter of taste so....


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Listening to this again with fresh ears and a descent pair of headphones, I don't hate the music but the melody the dude sings overtop of the whole thing kills it. If you tune Mark out, the song has potential.


----------



## guitareben (Jul 7, 2010)

Virgil get out now! What is he doing!?!?! Get on with the Planet X album virg. 

As for the song, well, didn't do it for me, at all. At least T-Mac's tone has improved a bit though .


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe... just maybe, Macalpine is showing off his versatility. He's already proven that he can play _amazing_ tunes with the best of them. Now, he is proving that he can play _terrible_ tunes with the best of them, too.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 7, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> Maybe... just maybe, Macalpine is showing off his versatility. He's already proven that he can play _amazing_ tunes with the best of them. Now, he is proving that he can play _terrible_ tunes with the best of them, too.


 
bu-zing! very nice sir


----------



## Kyo (Jul 7, 2010)

CoachZ said:


> I wish. Unfortunately, the ringleader and main songwriter for Planet X is Derek Sherinian. He's currently doing his own thing so I doubt we're gonna see a Planet X album any time soon.



I don't know about the ringleader, but the main songwriter is most definitely Virgil Donati. He wrote 2 tracks on Universe, six on MoonBabies and 8 of the 9 Quantum tracks all by himself and at least co-wrote everything else.


----------



## Vletrmx (Jul 7, 2010)

Miiiiiikey said:


> Check out Tony MacAlpine's new band Seven The Hardway. This is the first single from their forthcoming album due in August 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony MacAlpine | Facebook




Hahahahaha, what the fuck...


----------



## moyersshred (Jul 7, 2010)

part of me loved it.
part of me hated it.
the vocals are so cheesy that it's equal
parts good and bad..
good job on the solo,
and nice 8 string


----------



## moyersshred (Jul 7, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> WOW I LOVED IT!!!
> 
> roflmao
> 
> ...


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyo said:


> I don't know about the ringleader, but the main songwriter is most definitely Virgil Donati. He wrote 2 tracks on Universe, six on MoonBabies and 8 of the 9 Quantum tracks all by himself and at least co-wrote everything else.



Virgil also wrote the music and lyrics to this Shit the Hardway song so I don't know what to think about him.


----------



## CoachZ (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyo said:


> I don't know about the ringleader, but the main songwriter is most definitely Virgil Donati. He wrote 2 tracks on Universe, six on MoonBabies and 8 of the 9 Quantum tracks all by himself and at least co-wrote everything else.



I stand corrected perhaps. I thought it spun off of Derek Sherinian's album Planet X though Wikipedia, also states


> He was also a member of Dream Theater and is the founder of the instrumental metal-fusion band Planet X.



Derek Sherinian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia If you're curious.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 7, 2010)

They are both founding members but Virgil has written most of the music.


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 7, 2010)

Its like they're taking the piss....


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 8, 2010)

Guilty.. as in guilty of writing a shit ass song.


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone else like how they disabled comments on Youtube? 

OK, there's a song posted on their website which is sounding a good deal better than Guilty. Nothing really special though, I expect more from these guys...

http://www.seventhehardway.net/
"The Wall"


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 8, 2010)

This should have come out with Korn, LB, Papa Roach etc.


----------



## Variant (Jul 8, 2010)

All I gotta say is Tony MacAlpine has to give me that guitar since he's not going to do anything good with it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 8, 2010)

Variant said:


> All I gotta say is Tony MacAlpine has to give me that guitar since he's not going to do anything good with it.




Like you would do anything better with it!!! 







 My core-free bro.


----------



## nord1980 (Jul 8, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Like you would do anything better with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Owned.


----------



## Variant (Jul 9, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Like you would do anything better with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I could always drop it and at least get a better vocal than what they got going on there.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2010)

nord1980 said:


> Owned.



...?




Anyways, this project needs to end quick. 

You're old.
You've experienced decades of music.
You've toured the world countless times.

Put that to good use. 

Don't leave the company that's been loyal to you for years just to get an 8 string to make a terrible attempt at being young. We get it, you heard a Meshuggah song once but you're too much of a pussy to commit to actual screaming vocals so you fall back on your singer from the eighties. John Petrucci can't pull it off, and neither can you Tony.


----------

